# Direct Tivo Plus R15 Upgradeable?



## bruce316 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hello, Sorry if this is a repost but I did a search and can't find anything.

I'm trying to upgrade a new R15 but keep getting error messages with mfsbackup/mfsrestore (just want to transfer data from original drive to the new drive and then keep original drive on the shelf as a backup). I'm running the "dd" method now-no error messages but its been going for several hours. 

Has anybody upgraded one of these yet? Iv'e done several tivos in the past and this is the first one I've had complications with.

Thanks for the help, Bruce


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

R15 is non-tivo Directv Branded DVR and is not supported in TCF. Sorry.

ddrumer


----------



## bruce316 (Nov 2, 2003)

oops, sorry-I didn't realize that. I've been doing some reading on this and I think I'm going to return R15 and try to find another R10. Thanks, Bruce


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

not a prob, good luck

ddrumer


----------

